# What do you think about this price?



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

My customer has a $15 budget per shirt with 125 shirts. 
If I can make him happy on his first order, he will have much more business to follow. 

2 color front charge him $4.25 (my competition is at $5)
1 color vinyl letter on back charge him $1.00 each (noting this as a "special price" for various reasons).

No other fees or markups. He is supplying the shirts. 

I am located in the Midwest 

Sound reasonable? Over? Under? 

I have calculated my cost of supplies at about $1.65 per shirt.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems like you'd be taking a loss on the vinyl but if the numbers work out then I don't see a problem. Just keep in mind if you start out at the your very bottom price they may come back next time trying to get you even lower.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes, I am aware that it is going to be very close on vinyl profit... it's more of a favor and yes, I know what happens... others want the same favor. 

Thank you !


----------



## poezoe (Jul 10, 2012)

Just remember, everyone promises future work. Raise your prices, take a decent profit, do a good job, and they will come back

Poe


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

Your supplies cost is @ $1.65 but what is the labor cost to print the 125 shirts?


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Fanatic said:


> My customer has a $15 budget per shirt with 125 shirts.


I'd be selling him a $15.00 shirt......)
I used to give deals like that when I started....lessons learned. I give discounts and specials to returning customers....not because I'm honored to get someone's business and being told more to come. Bring me the more and we talk.
You start cheap you will find it very hard to raise your price....
good luck.


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a guy last year tell me if I done his travel team jersey for cheaper he would would make sure I got the entire league this year. (He is also a league director). I had done several sets for him in the past and so I felt like we had a good relationship. I lowered the price a small amount. At the start of this season I emailed and called him and of course I have not heard a peep from him.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You forgot to add in the profit on the shirts. When a customer supplies us shirts we still charge the spiff we would have made with them. 

You also need to work out who pays for spoiled shirts.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I have found that those who ask for a low price in exchange for future work don't return. They just want a cheap price. That type of customer isn't worth having. What condition will the shirts be in? Totally wrinkled? Stained seconds? These customers devalue the industry by expecting us to work harder for the promise of future work. I would spend your time marketing for better customers.


----------



## francisdesigner (Mar 20, 2015)

2-color front @ $4.25 each for total of 125 shirts.... very good to me (screen printed).

..but then $1.00 for a vinyl letter on back??? not very good honestly....cutting time, weeding time, pressing time, electricity, your time.... wow! that's a lot of loss right there. you under valued your services right there, buddy.

oh, for sure, he will bring more business to you... but watch out, he will ask you for more lower price... until it's free.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Well... I ended up well with this order. 
We did a plastisol 2 color front logo and a 1 color plastisol # on the back.
Parents will pay the extra $5.00 if they want a name on the back. 
I charged 5.65 per shirt (note, i DID NOT provide the shirt).
thanks all!


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

$15, included the price of the shirt and my cost for the print/application. 
I know what he paid for the shirts so I made my price as high as I could to get to the $15. budget. thanks





lmcawards said:


> I'd be selling him a $15.00 shirt......)
> I used to give deals like that when I started....lessons learned. I give discounts and specials to returning customers....not because I'm honored to get someone's business and being told more to come. Bring me the more and we talk.
> You start cheap you will find it very hard to raise your price....
> good luck.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Fanatic said:


> $15, included the price of the shirt and my cost for the print/application.
> I know what he paid for the shirts so I made my price as high as I could to get to the $15. budget. thanks


You did good, sounds like he paid upwards of 8-9 bucks a shirt? Use that info to your advantage and let him know you can beat that by a buck or two and make even more money if you get repeat from them.
good job!


----------

